
A bug in Windows 10 could be slowly wrecking your SSD - PatrolX
https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-10-bug-wrecking-ssd/
======
satya71
Bug introduced in May 2020 update (Version 2004). Unfortunately, Microsoft's
QA strategy today is testing on Home SKU users as guinea pigs. I use Windows
10 Pro and delay feature updates by 180 days at least.

You can do this for Home versions too, by using regedit.[1]

[1] [https://www.ghacks.net/2018/09/27/how-to-delay-feature-
updat...](https://www.ghacks.net/2018/09/27/how-to-delay-feature-updates-in-
windows-10/)

------
colejohnson66
I keep seeing this reported, but are we sure it’s defragmenting? It says “Not
Optimized”, and Windows knows to run TRIM, not a defrag on SSDs.

EDIT: Apparently, it _does_ defrag if you have “Volume Snapshots” enabled, but
I don’t know anyone who uses that feature.

> But if volume snapshots are enabled (so you can revert to a backup using
> System Restore), it will in fact defrag the drive even if it is an SSD.

~~~
dmitrygr
> But if volume snapshots are enabled (so you can revert to a backup using
> System Restore), it will in fact defrag the drive even if it is an SSD.

this implies that if System Restore is on, volume snapshots are enabled

System Restore is on by default

